# First tournament in like 7 years



## azmyth (Nov 30, 2007)

here's a few clips of me in my first tournament since I came back to MA in like 7 years. 

I currently go to a school that teaches its own system of a mixture of Kenpo, Jiu Jitsu, and arnis. However what you will see is TKD since thats where I am rooted and this was an open tournament.





 - This is me doing Yul Gok. I placed 4th, I only worked on it for 2 days.. as my wife had been in the hospital for nearly 2 weeks with our 10 week premature son. he's doing well, but hasn't come home from the hospital yet. I competed against a guy that did a palgwe can't remember which one, and 3 shotokan guys. The shotokan guys sweeped forms in all divisions.





 - This is me in sparring (in the black). I thought the other guy was really good. I won 5-2. this was my favorite match, and he was a nice guy to boot. I think he was WTF but not sure. I took 2nd in sparring.





 - This is me sparring another one of our students. I can never beat this guy because he ALWAYS just throws random clashing movements. He doesn't use his brain when he throws the moves. he's training to fight an MMA fight in February.. I'd like to know how you all think he'll do just from watching this. he beat me 5-4 according to the judges. and yes, I wasn't wearing a mouthpiece.. my instructor never made it a point to give me one. I guess that was my own fault for not taking the time to do it. Oh well I have one now.. nice bright pink one  By the way, see if you can tell the difference in me and the way he spars. 

thoughts and comments welcome!


----------



## Jai (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice videos, and good job placing after being away so long. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Blindside (Nov 30, 2007)

azmyth said:


> - This is me sparring another one of our students. I can never beat this guy because he ALWAYS just throws random clashing movements. He doesn't use his brain when he throws the moves. he's training to fight an MMA fight in February.. I'd like to know how you all think he'll do just from watching this. he beat me 5-4 according to the judges. and yes, I wasn't wearing a mouthpiece.. my instructor never made it a point to give me one. I guess that was my own fault for not taking the time to do it. Oh well I have one now.. nice bright pink one  By the way, see if you can tell the difference in me and the way he spars.
> 
> thoughts and comments welcome!


 
He didn't look random to me.  As for MMA, well, you can't look at a person in a point fight and make any prediction for another ruleset. 

You've got decent kicks, but I am curious why you bounce up and down so much?  

Lamont


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 30, 2007)

It looks to me like you have some serious reach with your legs.  In the video where you were with your fellow student, he was able to close the distance.  I would have liked to seen you keep him at your kicking range, if you could have, but that is asking a lot.

I agree with Lamont.  The MMA is a whole different story than point fighting.  Don't those MMA people tend to go for the clinch or do some take down and grapple?  That's my impression of it.  If so, then one has to be very practiced and capable with the flow drills and various holds and escapes and so forth.  We cannot see how well your fellow student does with these things in this setting.


----------



## newGuy12 (Nov 30, 2007)

Jai said:


> Nice videos, and good job placing after being away so long. Thanks for sharing



Actually, that was outstanding for being gone so long, I think!

And please consider to give a keop when you strike the opponent.


----------



## azmyth (Dec 1, 2007)

I guess its one of those "you had to be there" type things.

Yes I do have fairly good reach with my kicks.. but you can't kick someone thats flailing his arms wildly from fear of getting blasted in the face by a flailing arm. I don't trust him, he doesn't have good control. He uppercutted me in the mouth, even though you can't see it very well. Almost all the points he scored were him rushing me and throwing "street fight" punches to the top of the head.. which is illegal anyway.

they got him twice for holding me down so he could do it too. It doesn't look as bad on the video as it was. the rules were.. no punches except for backfists, and reverse punches with the back hand are allowed. No jabs, no rabbit punches, and no doing what he was doing. But they scored it anyway. 

Sure in a real fight, by all means.. rush me, and jump over me and rabbit tap me on the top of the head. I know its hard to see, but thats what he does. I'm not dogging on the guy, he has good defense.. but just running at someone and throwing rabbit punches hoping they land is not good technique. I hate point sparring tournaments where its "tag" and they don't care how they point landed. anyway, no big deal. I won that fight in the first few minutes anyway.. but I can't make the judges see points. and I can't make them not score "girl fighting"


I bounce because it keeps me light on my feet. I move tons faster and my reaction time is alot better than if I do like that guy and stand still. He's stiff, and thats why when he kicks.. he slow and easy to block. I don't think he's ever hit anyone ever with a kick.. its always those danged street fight rabbit punches to the top of the head. Plus it keeps my adrenaline pumping. We do kicking and punching drills in class while bouncing up and down.

I don't keop because, I've been to too many tournaments.. including this one where there is always at least one school where everyone "keops" everytime they "think" they scored. Not only do I find this disrespectful to your opponent. I find that its a hindrance to the judges who are trying to score the fight. I watched 4 guys from a shotokan school do that, and they would yell regardless of whether they got the point or not.. and every time the judges would score a point even though they never touched the guy. 

I don't think it would be bad if it was continuous sparring. I also think the judges should be able to look past it and judge on contact, and not based on whether I yell or not when I hit you. I just don't do it, because of that reason. I don't want people scoring points for me just because I yelled. They will see contact if I score, no yelling required.

with that in mind. I don't have a problem with it, as long as the judges score the fights right. But all too often I used to see fights won simply by being the loudest yeller.

Last but not least. I think I am enrolling in my old tkd school, as I was taught how to punch, how to hold your fists, and we sparred ALOT.. 

dont' take any offense to my reply. everyone does things differently. 
it was one of those had to be theres.. there are others that say the same things I have said about the guy. I think it irks me that he's so cocky, that win he wins all the time it just fuels his ego even more. Its not about winning or losing its about improving, and having a good time. He never comes to any class but sparring class. He's told several of us, he just wants to fight. Which would explain why he didn't even compete in forms at all. He's obnoxious and annoying in class. Maybe he'll make a good MMA fighter.. alot of those guys carry those same characteristics.


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 1, 2007)

Well, anyway, sometimes at tournaments, people from the same school do not even compete, the lower rank just bows out.  Not always, but many tournaments are designed so that competitors from the same school do not face each other early.

Anyway, I think you made a good show of it.  Even if people lose at tournaments, they still WIN in a way, because to face other people in sparring that you do not practice with is good.  

Some people don't even care if they win or lose so much, they just wish to try their best and take whatever learning experience they can from it.  I tend to be of that mind myself, but then I am not such a competitive type of person as others can tend to be.   And, it has been more than 7 years since I have been to any tournament.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 1, 2007)

anyone that comes back to the martial arts after 7 years and goes to a tournament gets my vote.
Keep studying and enjoy


----------



## azmyth (Dec 3, 2007)

thanks guys! After the holidays gonna be hitting it full force at my new school.


----------

